# THE GIRL ON THE TRAIN: Starring Emily Blunt � Available on Digital HD January 3 and on Blu-ray and DVD January 17



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

*THE GIRL ON THE TRAIN: Starring Emily Blunt – Available on Digital HD January 3 and on Blu-ray and DVD January 17*












> EMILY BLUNT STARS IN THE SUSPENSEFUL ADAPTION
> OF THE BEST-SELLING NOVEL
> 
> THE GIRL ON THE TRAIN
> ...


----------



## asere (Dec 7, 2011)

*Re: THE GIRL ON THE TRAIN: Starring Emily Blunt – Available on Digital HD January 3 and on Blu-ray and DVD January 17*

This one looks like an interesting film and it has DTS:X 
I hope you get to review it Mike.


----------



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

*Re: THE GIRL ON THE TRAIN: Starring Emily Blunt – Available on Digital HD January 3 and on Blu-ray and DVD January 17*

yup, another DTS:X title. and I should get it all things considering.


----------

